# Pain in the foot arch from calf training



## ShaqFu (Feb 27, 2003)

It's annoying.. it keeps cutting my calf raises short. This ever happen to anyone? What's goin on?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 27, 2003)

You've probably pulled something, I'd lay of the calf work for a little while. 

Bin there, done that.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 1, 2003)

nah that's not the reason scotty.  I have the same thing.  I think it's from when during the set you're like contracting your foot muscles underneath and causing a huge pump there.  I could be wrong.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 1, 2003)

It could just be foot placement, how much of your foot do you have on the pad?


----------



## kanun (Mar 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Smoke *_
> nah that's not the reason scotty.  I have the same thing.  I think it's from when during the set you're like contracting your foot muscles underneath and causing a huge pump there.  I could be wrong.


Hmm... I also suffer from something similar - it's definitely realted to the calves somehow but I don't know exactly what it is. I also get it sometimes when swimming (funnily enough).
I have a feeling it has something to do with the fact that I'm flat footed..
hmm..


----------



## ShaqFu (Mar 1, 2003)

Yeah, it comes on with all sorts of different calf excercises and different foot placements.

It doesn't feel like I pulled anything because the pain's almost all gone when I stop trying to do the calf raises. Could be though..  I'm no physiologist.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 1, 2003)

Ya foot placement doesnt seem to help me either.  I think it's just the muscle there flexing HARD constantly throughout the set and therefore hurting a lot.  I just suck it up and get through it.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Corri *_
> It's annoying.. it keeps cutting my calf raises short. This ever happen to anyone? What's goin on?


Yeah i get it bad on the seated calf.
Does it hurt on all calf exercises? Do the ones it dosen't hurt on....
I did other calf exercises or a while and now it dosn't hurt much at all.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2003)

ACTUALLY~ Do you take a potassium pill?? Or eat a lot of banannas??
This was happening to me also.. And My sister who is studying nutrition/ exercise in college told me to take a potassium pill..which I had been forgetting for over 2 months
anyway.. Now I take them everyday
NO MoRe PAIN! 

You may try that also..
just my 2 Cents


----------



## ShaqFu (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Yeah i get it bad on the seated calf.
> Does it hurt on all calf exercises? Do the ones it dosen't hurt on....
> I did other calf exercises or a while and now it dosn't hurt much at all.



Yeah, there are some that don't hurt at all, and I'll usually work with them. And yeah, seated calf raises are the most painful.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Corri *_
> Yeah, there are some that don't hurt at all, and I'll usually work with them. And yeah, seated calf raises are the most painful.


It must have something to do with the angle of your heel?
In seated calf your shin tends to slope forward, so your probably trying to counteract that by pushing forward with your foot rather than up and down? Just a guess... Very interesting


----------

